# Beginner blank selection question



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm looking to get into building some rods for myself. I've been reading through the threads here for the past few days and watching a ton of videos. Thanks for all of the information!

My question is this. I'm looking to build a corky rod, and I see most people are using the Rainshadow Revelation or Immortal 7' blanks. I'm thinking of trying the Revelation and cutting it down 3", but I was wondering if this would be a good blank to use instead. Mudhole has the MXH SB692XF-HTC on sale for 50% off. Any thoughts?

http://www.mudhole.com/High-Modulus-Mag-Taper-Rod-Blank-SB692XF-HTC


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

South Coast Rod Builders is having a get together on the 21st up in Tomball that you are more than welcome to attend. One of the discussion's we have planned is on blank selection. Come on by. You can read more about it by visiting our facebook page... http://www.facebook.com/events/1145942928854766/permalink/1175723729210019/

Hope to see you there!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just remember there is a give and take. The high modulus blanks are lighter and more sensitive. But you sacrifice durability to lighten them up. Revelation is a more durable blank IMO


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

TXFishSlayer said:


> South Coast Rod Builders is having a get together on the 21st up in Tomball that you are more than welcome to attend. One of the discussion's we have planned is on blank selection. Come on by. You can read more about it by visiting our facebook page... http://www.facebook.com/events/1145942928854766/permalink/1175723729210019/
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Dang, I'll be out of town that weekend. I'll check out the FB page for the next event though for sure.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

For a corkey rod, because it is a Xtra fast id say no this is not a good choice. 
These are cheaper and a better choice http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/2831/s/batson-sp843/category/1680/

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/2788/s/batson-sb842/category/1680/


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> For a corkey rod, because it is a Xtra fast id say no this is not a good choice.
> These are cheaper and a better choice http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catal...ct/view/id/2788/s/batson-sb842/category/1680/


X2 good blanks and a good value. If you want to spend a little more look at the Phenix M1 blanks in the 6-12 # line class. They have them in 6'9" lengths and fast or x fast action. Also FTU blanks are on sale 25% off and you can get basically the same 842 or 843 blank at a better price point.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

cfulbright said:


> For a corkey rod, because it is a Xtra fast id say no this is not a good choice.
> These are cheaper and a better choice http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/2831/s/batson-sp843/category/1680/
> 
> http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/2788/s/batson-sb842/category/1680/


Do you prefer the RX6 SP843 over the Revelation REVIP70M-SB? It looks like the Revelation goes for about the same price. As a side note, I'm looking for a rod that is 6'6"-6'9", so I will be cutting the 7' rod down by 3". If there is a "better" blank in the same price range that's already in that size range I'd be open to it.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> X2 good blanks and a good value. If you want to spend a little more look at the Phenix M1 blanks in the 6-12 # line class. They have them in 6'9" lengths and fast or x fast action. Also FTU blanks are on sale 25% off and you can get basically the same 842 or 843 blank at a better price point.


On the FTU website, I'm seeing the following 6'6" blanks, but no 6'9" blanks

IM-8 Spin Jig blank FTUSJ782
IM-8 Saltwater Popping FTU-BSRT66L
IM-6 Saltwater Popping FTU-BSR66M
IM-6 Spin Jig blank FTUSJ782

I'm seeing the saltwater popping numbers are Feet, Inches, and then Power, and the spin jigs are inches and the 2 and 3 represent power. With that being said, is the FTU-BSR70M the equivalent of an 843?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

johnsons1480 said:


> I'm looking to get into building some rods for myself. I've been reading through the threads here for the past few days and watching a ton of videos. Thanks for all of the information!
> 
> My question is this. I'm looking to build a corky rod, and I see most people are using the Rainshadow Revelation or Immortal 7' blanks. I'm thinking of trying the Revelation and cutting it down 3", but I was wondering if this would be a good blank to use instead. Mudhole has the MXH SB692XF-HTC on sale for 50% off. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.mudhole.com/High-Modulus-Mag-Taper-Rod-Blank-SB692XF-HTC


I don't think that blank from Mudhole is from their MHX line...no warranty, etc. Not saying it's no good, tho.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

johnsons1480 said:


> Do you prefer the RX6 SP843 over the Revelation REVIP70M-SB? It looks like the Revelation goes for about the same price. As a side note, I'm looking for a rod that is 6'6"-6'9", so I will be cutting the 7' rod down by 3". If there is a "better" blank in the same price range that's already in that size range I'd be open to it.


If you want to spend the extra money I would go with the Revelation. Great blank.

They might even have the perfect size you want REVS68ML-SB Or REVS68M-SB

But cutting 3-4" off is not a problem.

And just remember the inshore popping is Mod-fast, it has alot of flex in it, some people love it some don't just keep it in mind. It does great doing the corkey swing, and popping corks. That is all I can stand it for.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Too bad you are not on my side of town. I have the Revelation Inshore popping in medium and med light


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

cfulbright said:


> If you want to spend the extra money I would go with the Revelation. Great blank.
> 
> They might even have the perfect size you want REVS68ML-SB Or REVS68M-SB
> 
> ...


So this is a little confusing. I didn't know blanks cared if they were casting or spinning rods? The REVS line looks like spinning blanks, and I'm building a casting blank. Does that matter? Also, if there is a difference, are the inshore popping blanks casting or spinning blanks?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

johnsons1480 said:


> So this is a little confusing. I didn't know blanks cared if they were casting or spinning rods? The REVS line looks like spinning blanks, and I'm building a casting blank. Does that matter? Also, if there is a difference, are the inshore popping blanks casting or spinning blanks?


No it does not matter. What matters is your idea of what a blank should be. Does it have the action I want, is it fast or slow, are the mandrel dimensions (BUT AND TIP DIAMETER) what I am looking for, etc. Push yourself outside the box and try different things. Nothing will change for the better unless it is done to see if it works. I have used spinning blanks for casting rods and freshwater blanks for saltwater because they had the dimensions and actions I was looking for. I am not sure why a manufacturer would designate a blank in any category like fresh and salt water. It was made in a way that it would break down in saltwater if it was made for fresh? Bass blanks usually make great saltwater blanks just like bass lures work on saltwater species. Also FTU's web site sucks. They would be better served to re-do it like Mud Hole has. They are loosing money and if it was blood it would be critical. You have to go to the store to see what they have and they have a great selection. 
:an5:


----------

